# Grandview Condos



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2011)

I just heard that Grandview is bankrupt and will declare Chapter 11 soon. Owners will be required  to cover the difference between what Grandview owes the bank and what it gets when sold.




Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 7, 2011)

Apparently not just Grandview but Consolidated Resorts itself: http://www.lvrj.com/business/48997596.html

Consolidated Resorts include:

Tahiti
Club de Soleil
Sands of Kahana
Hono Koa
Kahana Beach
Gardens at West Maui
Kahana Village
Maui Beach
Kona Islander
Villas at Regal Palms
Possible that some of those are not timeshare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 7, 2011)

*Whoa!  We're Checking In Sunday At Grandview At Las Vegas.*




Kauai Kid said:


> I just heard that Grandview is bankrupt and will declare Chapter 11 soon. Owners will be required  to cover the difference between what Grandview owes the bank and what it gets when sold.


Here's hoping that won't mess up our Las Vegas timeshare vacation next week. 


T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Apparently not just Grandview but Consolidated Resorts itself:


Grandview At Las Vegas, as I understand it (not that I have all that much understanding), is a link in the Daily Management Resorts chain, not Consolidated. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for an excellent link.  I thought the most interesting part was how much money Consoiidated resorts owes Mr. Saxe.  Apparently the free show tickets were not enough to convince people to purchase direct from Consolidated Resorts.  I doubt Mr.Saxe will continue to participate in providing complimentary show tickets that he has to pay for.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Apparently not just Grandview but Consolidated Resorts itself: http://www.lvrj.com/business/48997596.html
> 
> Consolidated Resorts include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Oct 7, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Apparently not just Grandview but Consolidated Resorts itself: http://www.lvrj.com/business/48997596.html


The article linked above is dated June 24, 2009. Tahiti Village and Grandview seem to be still operating.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 7, 2011)

This article was written June 24, 2009  ...  ?

Oops, I was posting same time as Karen G, guess I type slower.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 7, 2011)

Karen G said:


> The article linked above is dated June 24, 2009. Tahiti Village and Grandview seem to be still operating.





Laurie said:


> This article was written June 24, 2009  ...  ?
> 
> Oops, I was posting same time as Karen G, guess I type slower.



"Gimlet-eyed!!!", say I.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 7, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> "Gimlet-eyed!!!", say I.


I looked up the meaning of that:
gimlet eye 
noun
1.
a sharp or piercing glance.
2.
an eye that appears to give a sharp or piercing look.


"What do you mean?" say I.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 7, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I looked up the meaning of that:
> gimlet eye
> noun
> 1.
> ...



Gimlet-eyed = sharpsighted.  A person who catches details can be described as "gimlet-eyed".

Or, from the Cambridge Dictionary, "to look at things very carefully and not miss anything"


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Owners will be required  to cover the difference between what Grandview owes the bank and what it gets when sold.



Is this fact or just a guess?

George


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 8, 2011)

We've stayed at the Grandview several times, although not recently.  You can usually pick up a unit there as an RCI extra vacation.  It is part of the Vacation Village resorts system.  

http://www.vacationvillageresorts.com/vvr/resort_directory.php


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 8, 2011)

Arrrrrgggg, we don't need no stinkin facts - we got dem dar Gimlet Eyes ....


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 8, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> I just heard that Grandview is bankrupt and will declare Chapter 11 soon. Owners will be required  to cover the difference between what Grandview owes the bank and what it gets when sold.
> Sterling



Apparently my DW sent my Gimlet Eye to the shop ...

So where exactly did you hear this?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 8, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> Is this fact or just a guess?
> 
> George



Guess based on what banks do to people.  I shouldn't have posted it without backup facts.

What the banks do here in Texas follows:  You default on your 200k loan, then the bank sells it for 125k.  So the bank is out 75K right?  Wrong;  They sue you for the difference 200k-125k=75k.  Have a nice day from B of A.

Sorry,  Sterling


----------

